# Tyres - How?



## RManley (Apr 18, 2016)

Has anyone had a go at making scale tyres for their projects?  

I know that most people stop at the engines but I want to go that little bit further and try to make some realistic tyres.  More specifically - classic motorcycle tyres for a 10" wheel rim.  

I have seen these little balance bikes for toddlers with what looks like custom tyres with some sort of tread pattern which I assume is made is CH in their 1000's.  I want to replicate this but in 10's....

Any ideas?

R


----------



## abby (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi R , The easiest way to replicate tyres is by using silicone rubber to cast them in a mould. The tread pattern can be as simple or complex as your mould making skills will allow , the rubber can be coloured black just like " real " tyres.
Another method would be to have the tyres 3D printed in which case the detail will be no problem , including side wall lettering assuming your pockets are deep enough.
Silicone rubbers are very versatile , can be cast in a variety of colours  and hardness, they can also be bonded to a metal substrate.
I am just down the road from you and you can email me for further information on 3D cad/printing or using silicone rubbers.
Dan.


----------



## RManley (Apr 20, 2016)

Where are you based Dan?  

You've got my interest going.  I will have a go at 3D modelling some tyres over the next few weeks but I will lean on you for your experience in silicone rubber moulding.

Do you have any examples of what you have done?

Thanks R


----------



## petertha (Apr 20, 2016)

Some nice pics in this this link. (Molds down near bottom of page). Incredible level of detail in this particular example.
http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Guttu.htm

Another link with interesting techniques. (I just Googled 'mold scale model tire' or something like that).
http://www.oficinaaberta.com.br/modelismo/pneus/pneus.asp


----------



## RManley (Apr 21, 2016)

That is an impressive looking model - Im slowly getting some ideas together, thanks fellas

R


----------



## Ken I (Apr 29, 2016)

Here's something I posted some 5 years back on moulding with polyurethane & Silicone resins.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=15298

You can throw a silcone mould (negative) from a suitable (positive) sample, hand carved or 3D printed model. 

Followed by gravity or vacuum/pressure casting to reproduce as many positives as you like.

For tyres I would use polyurethane in a silicone mould.

Regards,
            Ken


----------

